# PISTACHIO SHELLS



## Joe Buck (Oct 10, 2010)

burnt pistachio shells in my pellet stove today after I ate 10 pounds of them I was thinking these might burn good so I dumped the shells in my empty hopper and primed the burn pot with a hand full of shells and hit the button and in a few minutes  I had a blazing fire that burned hot but fast.

Next going to try popcorn?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting, I am surprised the ignitor lit them though. Popcorn?? Might have to mix with pellets to light them. I burned corn, but never popcorn. I wonder if it pops in the burnpot?

Your just experimenting right? Large amounts of the agri fuels may be harmful to your vent pipe.


----------



## krooser (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm burning turtle shells....


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 13, 2010)

I burn hazelnut shells as my primary fuel.

Most nut shells will burn fine as long as the stuff will pass up the auger.

Snowy


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Think coconut shells would burn good?


----------



## fidiro (Oct 13, 2010)

I have burned pistachio shells in mine also but small handful.   You need to remember that pistachios are salted and It does not do good things to steel.

Hazelnut shells with no salt sounds good.

Last winter, to bump up the heat without changing the setting on the stove I would have small pieces of firewood kindling laying around so I would open the door and drop a piece in the crate to watch the temp. rise.  A wood fire in my pellet stove.


----------



## Topshelf (Oct 14, 2010)

Cherry pits are big and cheap in northern michigan.


----------



## fidiro (Oct 15, 2010)

Topshelf said:
			
		

> Cherry pits are big and cheap in northern michigan.



Cherries get pitted so do olives.  Has anyone ever hear of olive pits in these things?  There are so many cans of pitted olives what do they do with the pits?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Topshelf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, But never found any or much info about them. Someday?


----------

